# How much should i feed my puppy?



## theonematic (Sep 5, 2012)

My GSD puppy is about 4 months old. I have a couple of questions regarding feeding A) How many cups of food should he be receiving daily? (i was told it was just about 3 cups) B) How many times should i be feeding him? (i was told at LEAST twice a day). I work long hours and have to leave him alone for extended periods of time, I'm sure to leave him plenty of water and i invested in an automatic feeder that feeds him promptly. I feed him once in the morning around 10am (1 and half cup) and once around midnight (1 and half cup). Take him on at least two long walks a day after his meals and he seems to be getting the hang of potty training and shows no lack of energy. I can set it so that the auto feeder feeds him once more during the day when I'm not there but when i do that he tends to have more potty accidents. I feel the routine I have him now works better for my schedule and aids in potty training him. I just wanted to know from more experienced dog owners if I'm doing right by my puppy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I feed four month old puppies once in the morning, between 8:30 and 12:30 and once at night, around 12:30 - 1:30. It works for me. 

If it is working for you, and your pup is looking good, run with it.


----------



## Truimph (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,
You’re supposed to feed 3 times daily. If you add the canned food once in a while. That may be what’s doing it. When I feed canned to my dogs they do the same thing till I stop and go back to just plain dry food.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

theonematic said:


> My GSD puppy is about 4 months old. I have a couple of questions regarding feeding A) How many cups of food should he be receiving daily? (i was told it was just about 3 cups) B) How many times should i be feeding him? (i was told at LEAST twice a day).


At his age you could feed either twice or three times. Both Dena & Keefer were on twice a day meals at 9 weeks old when I got them, but they also got lots of training treats at other times during the day, so it wasn't like they were going 12 hours with nothing. Halo was smaller and I kept her on three meals for a few months after I got her.

As far as quantity, there is no one perfect number of cups to feed. Without knowing what kind of food you use it's impossible to say as the calories can vary drastically from brand to brand. Obviously, if you have a food with 300 kcals per cup you'd need to feed more than one with 500 or 600 kcals per cup. I usually start with the feeding recommendation on the bag as a general guideline, and then adjust as necessary based on the condition of the dog. If he's overly skinny, feed a bit more. If he's looking a little thick, cut back his food a little. It's not rocket science, so try not to overthink it.


----------



## Jager_the_GSD (Sep 30, 2012)

I crate my dog for the day when we're at work
I am able to get home during my lunch and let him out to do hus business, stretch his legs and run around... as well as eat n drink

I fill his bowl of feed up in the morning or night - I dont measure - just put it 1/2 to 3/4s filled up.
water obviously refreshed every change i get...

is it bad to just pour food in, and not measure? i mean he eats as he choices and how long and how much - 
hes not super skinny - but there is always food in the bowl - cant ever see the bottom....


----------

